
Ask HN: Generating images rather than compression - getcrunk
I read something once about how google stopped sending an actual img file for their google logo across the net to users. Instead it sent a function that generated the logo. This saved a ton on bandwidth. Does anyone remember this? Also is there a name for this, and links on the topic of doing things like this?
======
BerislavLopac
Google.com definitely serves a PNG image, but you probably have SVG in mind:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics)

For example:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Google_2...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Google_2015_logo.svg)
(view source)

------
zzzcpan
Maybe look into fractal compression and genetic algorithms.

